# TIMOTHY ON MUCK



## doody (May 5, 2015)

JUST LIKE TO GET SOME INPUT ON GROWING TIMOTHY HAY ON A FORMER CORNFIELD. LOCATED IN THE MUCKLANDS. HAVE HAD GREAT SUCCESS GROWING QUALITY ALFALFA/ORCHARDGRASS. HAVE A FIELD THAT HAS TREES ON 3 SIDES SO FIGURED BEST TO GO WITH GRASS HAY. WHAT OTHER GRASS CAN I SEED WITH TIMOTHY IN CASE I ONLY GET 1-2 CUTTINGS? I KNOW ORCHARDGRASS WOULD TAKE OVER QUICKLY. I SELL MY HAY TO HORSE AND GOAT CUSTOMERS.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tall fescue is a good choice. Makes some pretty hay mixed with timothy


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

You don't want some kind of legume with it ? Alfalfa . Even if it was just a half amount , 10 lbs per acre , it sure would help in the nitrogen dept . Probably want to stay away from clovers because of the horse customers . Just the word alfalfa helps sell it .


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not sure you would want to partner alfalfa with Timothy based on their different growth patterns. At least in my area. Timothy is a cool season grass and primarily gives a hefty first cut, then stalls out for the most part in the summer heat, picking back up in the fall and giving a modest second cut. Alfalfa would want/need to be cut on a 30-40 day rotation.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would choose a late maturing orchard grass. Here there is no concern about orchard taking over but if your concerned about that maybe just keeping the seeding rate heavy on the Timothy and lite on the orchard. I would think orchard would be less competitive than fescue.

Hayden


----------



## doody (May 5, 2015)

THANKS FOR THE INPUT. SOME HORSE PEOPLE SHY AWAY FROM THE FESCUE. I'D PUT SOME ALFALFA IN, BUT IT'S LIMITED ON SUN, WAS WORRIED ABOUT DRYING TIME. ANYONE WORK WITH BROME? GOOD POINT WITH THE DIFFERENT CUT ROTATIONS ON ALFALFA VS TIMOTHY. JUST FIGURED I RARELY HAVE A DRYNESS ISSUE AND THOUGHT TIMOTHY WOULD DO WELL. HAVE SEVERAL GOAT CUSTOMERS AS WELL.


----------



## doody (May 5, 2015)

***DRYNESS ISSUE MEANING THE GROUND....BEING VERY BLACK MUCK!!


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

Alfalfa doesn't like it's feet wet, so to speak. It may/may not be a good option. At least that is how it grows around here in the Midwest.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I've got a couple of muck fields that I rotate in/out, and have had good success with birdsfoot trefoil on the soggy ground. Mind you, my muck fields are tiled, which undoubtedly helps.


----------



## doody (May 5, 2015)

THIS WILL BE 3RD YEAR GROWING ALFALFA ON MY OTHER MUCK FIELDS...WITH GREAT RESULTS! ESPECIALLY AS WE HAD A DROUGHT IN OUR AREA SUMMER 2017. THE ALFALFA HAS HAD ITS HEADS UNDER WATER AND CAME BACK! BEEN WORKING ON RE-TILING AS ALL THE OLD CLAY TILES HAVE SHIFTED AND FILLED. CERTAINLY MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE.


----------

